# Copepods & tiny bugs in aquarium!



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

I was hoping someone out there can identify by description what is in my tank. They are virtually microscopic, roundish, and zoom around my 5 gallon tank. They do not look like planaria I have had in the past. 

I believe the hitchiked in from the moss and plants I bought at Aquaforest Aquarium in SF. The moss in in the tank by itself with new sand. The tank is brand new. The moss and plants have been QT'd for 2 weeks already with no fish.

It is time to put my fish in their final tnaks with the plants but I am wary until I can identify these guys. Should I hydrogen peroxide the tank? Heat it up? Is there anything I can do to kill them without harming my xmass tree moss?

The only think I could find on the net was about saltwater copepods which were that they are harmless or even positive. Are the freshwater ones harmless too?

Thanks for any responses!!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Do they "dart" around kinda? Might be a water flea. 

In any case, check this link to identify, I find that it covers alot: http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html

Most of these things are harmless, except in a few cases, such as hydra infestations in a fry tank. And some fish love to eat them. It is almost impossible not to end up bringing in a few critters when you use live plants, unless you put them in a dip first. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the great link! Yup looks like I have fleas... Not sure how thrilled I am about that. 

I also got a bunch of planaria from the last big batch of plants, which then fed on bugs that would die in the tank and look invisible amoung my black sand. At least they alerted me to the bug problem.

Feel like it's Wild America in my house right now. Oh well so long as they are harmless to adult fish guess all is well.

Thanks so much Dragonflie!! I can rest easy with my fleas.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

lessandler said:


> Thanks so much for the great link! Yup looks like I have fleas... Not sure how thrilled I am about that.
> 
> I also got a bunch of planaria from the last big batch of plants, which then fed on bugs that would die in the tank and look invisible amoung my black sand. At least they alerted me to the bug problem.
> 
> ...


LOL just try to teach yourself to find them interesting and part of the ecosystem in there. Better yet, if you can get hold of a microscope you might be surprised of how much more you find in your tank.


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a feeling in this particular tank ( the moss was the only thing I did not give a quick bleach dip) there is a whole circus of mini beasts. The swimming ones swim so differently I can't imagine they are all water fleas, but they don't fit the description of anything else on that site.

I am trying to let go of the idea that I have any control over what goes on in there and the more natural the better...

Funny just read yesterday in the NY Times that something like 90% of the DNA in our bodies is non-human and is from microbes. And that the health and wealth of those microbes can determine whether we get cancer... Somehow seems related.

Will soon be putting Nelson in there with the flea circus soon!


----------



## bby1984 (Jul 18, 2011)

If you have Daphnia (water flea) in there naturally good for you! They are nutritious and your betta will love them. They might not last long though if that is what you have. I work really hard at culturing mine to feed to my fish. XD


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

My roommate did an entire paper on Daphnia last semester. Wow she wanted to kill her prof. XD How cool would it have been to bring em in though? XD


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

My xmas moss brought in so many things... Copepods for sure, and these worms that I have not had anyone actually identify. And I spotted my first (and only) planaria, which is why I know those other worms are not planaria. 
I have yet to introduce fish, but I think that once I do all of my little creatures will be hunted to extinction.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> My xmas moss brought in so many things... Copepods for sure, and these worms that I have not had anyone actually identify. And I spotted my first (and only) planaria, which is why I know those other worms are not planaria.
> I have yet to introduce fish, but I think that once I do all of my little creatures will be hunted to extinction.


Do they swim in an "S" shape? That would be the hallmark of a nematode.


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I may have an entire zoo in there. I pretty much see the entire menagerie of everything listed on that site. Except I am not sure what hydras look like since they don't seem to move as much.

As far as thinking that the betta will eat them all, Floyd seems to have a pretty happy coexsistence with planaria and doesn't seem to even notice they are there. But the planaria I have are very very small. And I have seen daphnia happily swim by as he does not notice. 

I have heard of neons eating planaria though. If I had a bigger tank than 6.6 gallons I would so put some in there because it totally grosses me out. I stick my hand in there everyday to baster out poop and know it's covered in worms. And I am always worried that they crawl on him while he sleeps... yuk!

But when I start to gag I try to remember your words Dragonflie. Your encouragement is the only thing that keeps me from reaching for the dog wormer, which is apparently the only way to safely rid a tank of them.


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

i had that happen when i moved gravel into my 20g... i identified them as cyclops

edit- cyclops will dart, and have one large( for the minuscule size) round body and 2 smaller round dots above/below ( female egg sacks)

i took out my jeweler's magnifying work visor out and had a blast looking at my mini zoo


----------

